# Cuban Cichlid



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Never knew they can be this pretty :3


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

The markings on the first one remind me of a black crappy


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

Niiice!!! Those are awesome looking Cubans!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

They look like Jaguar Cichlids. Or are they one and the same? lol


----------

